# urgh! vet stress!



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

i really wish that hedgehogs were more common and not 'exotic pets' 

trying to get a vet appointment is a pain the pricker! 

I noticed Crowley had a skin issue at like 8pm on saturday, and the vet isn't open on sunday(of course) so i get up unreasonably early on monday(today) to call for an appointment and see if they have someone there to see her today (as im not sure how bad the skin thing is....

...only to be told that their ONLY exotic pet vet isn't going to be in today but i can have an appointment with him TOMORROW at the one ALL THE WAY ACROSS TOWN instead of the one that was a block from my house and again at an unreasonable hour of the morning (when Crowley is gonna be super cranky at being woke up as well as not taking to care rides and strangers well) 

urgh.... if hedgehogs were as common as cats i could literally walk into any vet at anytime and have her be looked at by anyone who was there :/ instead it has to be a pain in the butt meanwhile Crowley has to wait. 

the only good thing is that they HAD an appointment for tomorrow at the other building with a diffrent exotic vet than she usually sees instead of making me wait a week to be seen at the one i called like i could tell the first receptionist wanted to. 


anywho, yeah rantness. it just really sucks.


----------



## Pandamom (May 23, 2014)

I hear you on that one! We had to wait over a week to see a vet for Pippin's skin problem. It was a week of worry and stress! Seems our little friends are the same as our kids and always get sick on weekends, good luck tomorrow-let us know how it goes &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

*update*

ok. got in to see the vet.

he was very nice, seemed to really know his stuff (said he sees at least 5 other hedgehogs)

she balled up and hissed at him the whole time (which yeah hedgehogs and new people) but he said he got a good look moving them around while she had them spread.(he told me that next time if i notice them getting worse that we may have to put her under to get a better look , i let him know attempting to put her in water first would probably be better, he said we could try next time (hopefully there won't be a next time ) but walked me step by step through the process and assured me it was safe)

***he said Crowley had a few agitated/red quills and she still had really dry skin but none seemed infected and that i shouldn't be worried. Said i should keep an eye on them and come in right away should anything change but all looked good. ***

that it was good signs that she didn't seem in pain, eating normally, sleeping fine , running in her wheel and all that good hedgehog stuff that she does - and that she was exploring and trying to escape after the nurse left before the vet came in 

so all in all Crowley is a very healthy hedgehog and He was impressed with how much i knew and how well i handled her (crowley being my first hedgehog and all) . best $50 iv ever spent for the piece of mind it gave me that im not the worst hedgie mommy ever 

i will have to be more assertive about checking her skin and quills during bath time though (Crowley usually only lets me brush them back a few times just long enough to glimpse skin to check for ingrown quills or lesions while she's wet and im giving her a rinse) but i guess she'll just have to get over it


----------



## Authra (Apr 23, 2015)

How is the little hedgie doing??


----------



## Authra (Apr 23, 2015)

Crowley is loved said:


> ok. got in to see the vet.
> 
> he was very nice, seem to really know is stuff (said he sees at least 5 other hedgehogs)
> 
> ...


That's good glad it was nothing worse


----------



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

me too. i was soooooo worried about it  I probably drove Crowley nuts checking on her every two hours or so instead of my usual every 8


----------

